# Couple of dishes I made this week!



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

Evening fellow preppers, I hope everyone is doing well!

Just thought I'd share snaps of a couple of dishes I did this week.. First time really using pastry so it looks a little rough.

View attachment 106679

View attachment 106681

View attachment 106683

View attachment 106685

View attachment 106687

View attachment 106689

View attachment 106691


TruckerMoose

UK


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks great and tasty to me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only "creative" cooking I did this week was my first ever . . . grape pie.

Darned thing was good too.

I recommend em . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Dibs on the leftovers.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks great. I'd be tempted to add a white sauce (bechamel) or maybe a can of cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for all the positive replies!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hearty looking vittles! 

Slippy Approved!:vs_peace:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yum yum looks wonderful. Where be dat beef stew recipe? Thanks. Heres mine. 

Bigwheel's Prize Winning Cowtown Beef Stew (Rev 9/19/07)

1 3 lb. chuck roast (defatted, degristled and cut into 1" chunks)
1 1/2 large onion chopped
1 stalk chopped celery
1/2 bell pepper chopped
1/2 cup flour (or thereabouts)
1/4 cup dried minced onions
1 can diced stewed tomaters
1 can diced Rotel tomaters
1 qt. good beef broth
4-5 taters peeled and cubed
2 lbs fresh carrots scraped and chopped
1 bay leaf
1/2 t. dried thyme leaves
salt and pepper
1/2 cup corn oil -- (or therabouts)
1/2 cup burgundy wine
2 cloves garlic
1 T. Wooster Sauce
1 T. Spicy A-1 with Tabasco

Preheat a big stewpot..add the oil and let it heat up too. Season the meat
with salt and pepper, then coat with the flour. Brown up the beef in the hot
oil being sure to scrape the bottom regular with a metal spoon. Add the
onion and the bell pepper. Cook for a few min then add the dried onion and the wine. Cook it down till it forms a thick goo and the wine disappears..then add everything but the taters, celery and carrots. Keep scraping that bottom!! Put on a low fire with a lid and simmer till the meat gets nearly tender (hour or two) then add the carrots...when the carrots get nearly tender add the taters and celery. When the taters and celery get fully tender start eating. Accompany with a big cast iron skillet full of homemade cornbread and fresh cow butter...mmmm..mmm. Pass the Franks or Sirriachi hotsauce on the side. Big mug of Ezra Brooks and Coke to drink.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Y'all makin me hungry...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

In the interest of keeping our weight down we are dabbling in Keto. I bought Mission carb smart tortillas. I spread extra virgin Olive oil on each side and put it in the air fryer for about 5 minutes. It got those nice pizza blisters. Then we took it out, covered it with DiGrosso classic pizza sauce from Kroger, mexican blend shredded cheese, italian sausage, ground beef, onion and bell pepper. let it cook for 6 minutes until cheese was browning. Far superior to any store bought or delivery pizza! Unless you just love doughy pizza. It was incredible, crispy and gooey. also 6 net carbs!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks good TruckerMoose!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Yum yum looks wonderful. Where be dat beef stew recipe? Thanks. Heres mine.
> 
> Bigwheel's Prize Winning Cowtown Beef Stew (Rev 9/19/07)
> 
> ...


Couple of questions there, my friend...........

1. When this is all done and ready for the local pig out, . . . approximately "how much" is there? 1 gallon? 6 qts? Just wondering.

2. Have you ever made this and then canned it in pint jars for later use, . . . like next winter??

Thanks, may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ya know at home here we have been chinsy with the fresh veggies but of late fresh, not seasoning. What a difference in the taste and texture of the food. They say we eat with our eyes, my eyes drool sometimes. More and more I want a small veggie/herb garden.

Awesome looking food!


----------

